# Forum in English  > Computer security: software  > Beta Testing  >  AVZ 4.32

## NickGolovko

AVZ Antiviral Toolkit version 4.32 has been released. Distribution package includes the database updated on August 21, 2009, containing 237871 malware signatures, 2 NN profiles, 56 malware removal microprograms, 374 heuristic microprograms, 9 PVS microprograms, 115 TSW microprograms, 135522 Trusted Objects Database entries. The new version has considerably been improved.

Changelist:

[+++] AVZ Scripting Language: ExecuteSysClean function was improved, a set of new commands is now available (IsWow64, GetAttr, SetAttr, GetFileVersion, RegKeyResetSecurity ...) 
[+++] Autoruns Manager: new non-standard startup locations and methods were added 
[+++] XML logfiles: information represented in XML format was extended and optimized, automatic processing will now be easier
[+++] Troubleshooting Wizard: new subsystem (CleanUp) was added. The subsystem would clear various logfiles, caches, temporary files etc.
[++] Autoruns Manager: startup keys and folders will now be displayed for all user accounts that exist in the operating system 
[++] IE Extensions Manager: new extension types are now processed, script-based BHO removal was improved, information displayed in XML logfiles was extended 
[++] Windows Explorer Extensions Manager: new extension types are now supported 
[++] HTML logfiles: new interactive functions were added (Terminate process, Delete BHO, Delete Autoruns item)
[++] Open TCP/UDP Ports Viewer: Windows Vista, 2008, 7 are supported now 
[++] New file and registry key removal policy: if removal fails, AVZ would attempt resetting the object's access privileges and try again
[++] System Analysis: extended SA with XML logging is now available. ESA procedures are described in AVZ database
[++] Windows 7 is now basically supported
[+] Quarantine: file description now includes information about its attributes 
[+] Registry Search tool: "Open in Regedit" function was added. Right-click any item to see this function 
[+] Command Line keys: new key was introduced - AM (=Y). The key would prevent other applications from recognizing AVZ GUI window 
[-] AVZ Scripting Language: DeleteFileMask and DeleteService commands were corrected. Previously the functions did not add filenames they have processed to the list of deleted files, thus making them unavailable for ExecuteSysClean and Boot Cleaner imports 
[-] BC-quarantined files' actual extension and extension described in their INI files has been unified. Previously these were different (DTA/DAT) 
[-] Troubleshooting Wizard: "Undo changes" function has been fixed 
[-] Registry-exporting functions were corrected. Previously there were certain mistakes in resulting REG files.

Download it now: http://www.z-oleg.com/secur/avz/download.php

----------


## neomage

Thanks for the translation. Can you please also explain what does TheBat plugin do? I can't seem to find any translation for it.

----------

